# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Hoa mắt với lễ hội ánh sáng ở thác Niagara

## hangnt

Vừa ngắm nghía vừa măm măm hạt dẻ nướng và sôcôla nóng nữa chứ!

Bạn đã nghe tới Lễ hội ánh sáng mùa đông tại thác Niagara, Ontario (Canada) chưa? Một lễ hội với những màn trình diễn ánh sáng siêu việt trên nền thác đổ chắc chắn sẽ khiến bọn mình phải lác mắt đó! Nếu có cơ hội thì các cậu hãy bay ngay tới thác Niagara, Ontario vào khoảng 06/11/2010 đến 31/1/2011 để tận mắt ngất ngây nhé!
Lễ hội ánh sáng mùa đông tại thác Niagara thắp sáng cả tuyến đường hơn 5km với hơn 2 triệu chiếc đèn, hơn 100 màn hình chiếu sáng, xứng đáng trở thành ngày lễ lớn nhất và kì ảo nhất vào thời điểm này. Khắp nơi lung linh ánh đèn màu với những hình ảnh đáng yêu xen lẫn với những màn phô diễn pháo hoa nghệ thuật. Bọn mình chắc chắn vừa nghển cổ vừa xuýt xoa vì cảnh tượng hoàn hảo này đó!


Bạn biết không, một tour tới Niagara bao gồm khá nhiều hoạt động, dọc tuyến đường thác cho tới khu công viên Niagara Winter Wonderland đều ngập tràn màu sắc. Những con đường được trang hoàng vô số đèn nhấp nháy, những ngôi nhà giải trí mời mọc, những bữa tiệc âm nhạc đang chờ chúng mình khám phá ngay bây giờ!!! Và đặc biệt đừng quên một tour du thuyền thưởng thức âm nhạc, hạt dẻ nướng và sô cô la nóng nhé!
À, ngay trong khu du lịch còn có khu nghỉ The Niagara Fallsview Casino Resort với tổ hợp khách sạn, nhà hàng, khu vui chơi giải trí sống, spa, casino… Với nhiều teen chắc đây mới chính là khu nhộn nhịp và háo hức nhất về đêm íh ^_^
Đừng nghĩ tới đây bọn mình chỉ có hoạt động về đêm thôi nhé, ban ngày tại thác Niagara cũng có rất nhiều hoạt động tham quan với hơn 10 điểm du lịch đặc sắc nữa. Còn gì thích thú hơn khi xả láng vui chơi cả ngày lẫn đêm tại khu vực tuyệt vời này nhỉ!
_
Theo ione_

----------


## showluo

Đúng là một lễ hội ánh sáng đẹp mắt
Nhìn ảo quá, thác nước nhìn như khói 
Thích nhất là khoản thưởng thức âm nhạc, hạt dẻ nướng và sô cô la nóng ^^
hấp dẫn quá

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đẹp thật, đúng là lễ hội ánh sáng đậm chất nghệ thuật

----------

